# Teriyaki Jerky Nuggets



## keymaster (Sep 4, 2011)

I found this recipe on another forum from a guy named Muebe. I started with marinating 4 pounds of beef stew meat in Veri Veri Teriyaki sauce and a little less than a teaspoon of cure #1 and 1 tablespoon of Cayenne pepper powder.








I mariated them for about 16 hours overnight then put them in my Bradley smoker and gave them 2 hours of Pecan smoke.







After 6 hours in the smoker I gave them a shellacking of the Teriyaki sauce and popped them back in the smoker for another couple hours.







See you when there done


----------



## keymaster (Sep 4, 2011)

I pulled about 3/4 of the batch and am going to let the bigger hunks have another hour but here they are all done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2011)

They look yummy!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 5, 2011)

Aaron my friend.

Looks yumm good


----------



## sierra (Sep 10, 2011)

I've had some stew meat sitting in my freezer for a while now... Didn't even think of this. I'll need to give it a shot!


----------



## daveb1 (Sep 10, 2011)

They sure look good, but thr clan round here would have 4 pounds gone in 1 day!


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2011)

They do look good and what temp did you smoke them at ?


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 12, 2011)

*YUM!!!*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2011)

Tasty Looking...What is the Texture/Chew like?...JJ


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great and made my mouth water like crazy!  So, how'd they taste???????


----------

